# Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Oktober 2012)

*Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Testet und behaltet eines von drei Lüfter-Sets von EKL!

*EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost Red Clover:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Alpenföhn.de)

*EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost Red Clover:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Alpenföhn.de)

*Die Testmuster*
Die Wing Boost Red Clover zeichnen sich durch eine schwarz-rote Optik  aus und bietet mit mit eingespritzten Entkopplungselementen sowie einer  Gummischicht einen Rahmen mit Antivibrationsfunktionen. Eine  Besonderheit ist die sogenannte Plus-Funktion. Dahinter verbirgt sich  eine im Anschlusskabel integrierte Y-Weiche, die den Anschluss eines  weiteren PWM-Lüfters ermöglicht. Zum Lieferumfang der Wing Boost Red  Clover gehören eine 40 Zentimeter lange ummantelte  4-Pin-Kabelverlängerung, ein 7-Volt-Adapter sowie vier rote  Befestigungselemente aus Gummi.

Der Föhn 120 Wing Boost Red Clover  im 120-mm-Format ist für 1.200 U/min spezifiziert, lässt sich aber auch  gedrosselt betreiben. Bei 7 Volt beträgt die Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit  750 bis 800 U/min, bei 5 Volt sind es 500 bis 550 U/min. Die  140-mm-Variante Föhn 140 Wing Boost Red Clover bringt es bei voller  Drehzahl auf 900 U/min, bei 7 Volt rotiert der Ventilator 500 bis 550  Mal pro Minute. Im 5-Volt-Betrieb sind 300 bis 350 U/min möglich.
Mehr Informationen erhaltet ihr auf Alpenföhn.de:
- Details zum EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost Red Clover
- Details zum EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 140 Wing Boost Red Clover

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games      Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit EKL die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Lüfter-Set mit drei EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover zu testen. Ihr könnt entscheiden, wie viele 120- oder 140-mm-Modelle ihr möchtet - gebt dies am besten gleich bei eurer Bewerbung an.  Nachdem   Ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum    veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Ventilatoren aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet      einen  Test eines Lüfter-Sets von EKL verfassen? Dann  bewerbt   euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als     Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Ventilatoren  und mehrere Lüfter zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr eine  Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer    noch  kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst     (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum       schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,       euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Lüftern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und       endet voraussichtlich am 25.11.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der       vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Mittwoch, dem 17.10.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang 

Ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester für eines der drei Lüftersets bewereben, die Bedingungen erfülle ich natürlich ausnahmslos. (Meinen ersten Lesertest kann man hier sehen.)

Die Lüfter werden in folgendem System getestet:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K (Kühler: HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW))
Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD65
RAM: 12GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Grafik: MSI R7850 Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Corsair TX650
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 (zwei Gehäuselüfter in der Front, je 120mm, einer im Heck, auch 120mm und einer im Deckel mit 140mm)

Dabei werden die Lüfter zum einen als normale Gehäuselüfter getestet werden, wobei ihre Lautheit und die Temeratur des gesamten Systems (im Idle und unter Last) die Testkriterien sind. Zum anderen werde ich auch testen, wie die Lüfter sich auf einem Prozessorkühler machen.
Der Test hätte in etwa folgende Gliederung:

1. Einleitung
2. Verpackung
3. Verarbeitung
4. Temperaturtest als Gehäuselüfter
5. Temperaturtest als Prozessorlüfter
6. Lautheit
7. Fazit

Der Test wird dann anhand von Bildern und Sounddateien bzw. Videos zur Läutstärke veranschaulicht.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, die Lüfter testen zu dürfen.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen Bewerbern!

Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Hi,

dies ist meine zweite Bewerbung für einen Lesertest, der erste Versuch ist ja leider gescheitert :/ Und vielen Dank, dass es diesmal kein Copy&Paste-Fail mehr gibt 

So, jetzt zu meiner Bewerbung:

Die Voraussetzungen sind, wie immer, erfüllt. Ich bin zwar noch keinen Monat hier dabei (aber am Tag des Bewerbungsschlusses), aber trotzdem glaube ich von mir sagen zu können, dass ich mich in der Zeit viel hier engagiert und mich aktiv am Forenleben beleiligt habe.

*Warum gerade ich? *

- Ich schraube gerne und beschäftige mich hobbymäßig mit Hardware(beratung). Außerdem habe ich hier viel Erfahrung, auch mit der Installation von HW.
- Mir macht das Schreiben und die Teilnahme am Forenleben Spaß.
- Ich mag Alpenföhn, besonders die häufig extrem kreative Namensgebung (Case Spätzle etc. ^^).
- Bisher habe ich mich nicht wirklich mit als extrem leise vermarkteten Lüftern zufriedengegeben, PWM-Lüfter haben meist eine viel zu hohe maximale Umdrehungszahl, hier scheint es anders zu sein, das macht die Red Clover für Silent-Fans extrem interessant! Diese würde ich gerne darauf prüfen.
- Ich habe eine gute Schreibe, kenne mich rhetorisch einigermaßen aus und schreibe nicht zu langweilig.
- Ich kenne mich mit BB-Codes aus und bin in der Lage, den Test gut zu formatieren und ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis anzulegen.
- Ich kenne mich mit Lüftern gut aus und weiß, worauf es ankommt. Kühlung (damit auch Lüfter) und Gehäuse sind sozusagen meine Spezialgebiete.
- Der Test wird mit Bildern, Videos und Soundfiles dokumentiert.
- Verständliche Begriffserklärungen für Einsteiger.
- Ich habe zwar keine teure Kameraausrüstung, die ist bei Lüftern aber nicht notwendig. Stattdessen kann ich den Lüftersound professionell aufnehmen.
- Die Lüfter werden nicht weiterverkauft => Rückfragen und Nachtests möglich.
- Ich möchte anderen Usern bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen.
- Und natürlich: Ich schreibe gerne Reviews für die PCGHX (bisher leider nur eins): Dieses Review zum Corsair Carbide 300R ist übrigens mein erster Versuch - also bitte! Ihr dürft reinschnuppern! 

*Mein Testsystem:*


 *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3450 @-0,15V Offset
 *CPU-Kühler:* Alpenföhn Civetta & Thermalright HR-02 Macho _(sobald ich ihn bekomme, reiche ich alle davon abhängigen Tests nach)_
 *WLP:* Arctic Cooling MX-4
 *Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
 *RAM:* 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9 @1,55V
 *Grafikkarte:* 1024MB Sapphire HD6450 passiv
 *Netzteil:* be quiet! L8 430W
 *Laufwerke:* Crucial m4 128GB, WD Scorpio Blue 640GB, LG DVD-Laufwerk Während des gesamten Tests werden alle mechanischen Laufwerke vom Strom getrennt
 *Gehäuse:* Corsair Carbide 300R
 *Belüftung:* 1x 120mm Corsair und 1x 140mm Corsair vorinstallierte Lüfter im Gehäuse

Wenn ich auch wieder DDR2-Ram billig bekommen kann, werde ich ein altes Pentium-4-System im selben Gehäuse einbauen, um auch hier die Werte zu messen.

*Vergleichsobjekte:*

Folgende Lüfter werde ich mit den Testobjekten vergleichen:
- Vorinstallierte Lüfter im Gehäuse (300R)
- TY-147 vorinstallierter Lüfter auf dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho
- be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm
- ggf. Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS (400-1500 rpm)
- ggf. BitFenix Spectre als Vergleich zu den Corsair-Stock-Lüftern
- 92mm Alpenföhn Civetta Stock
Es ist auch noch zu erwähnen, dass ich bei der nächsten Bestellung höchstwahrscheinlich einen 140mm Red Clover noch mitbestellen werde, falls ich Lesertester werde, damit ich zusätzliche Lüfterkonfigurationen testen kann.

*Testequipment:*

Ich werde mit einer Rode Videomic Pro den Lüftersound fünf Sekunden lang aufnehmen (natürlich auch von den Vergleichslüftern), und zwar auf 7 und 12 V. So kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild davon machen, ob der (hoffentlich nicht so störende) Sound erträglich ist oder nicht. Lautstärke ist ja bekanntlich subjektiv, manche empfinden eine höhere Tonlage als störender, manche umgekehrt usw. Das macht den Soundtest besonders wichtig. Bilder werden mit einer Canon IXUS 90 IS oder einem Camcorder (Sony HDR-CX250) aufgenommen, eventuell kann ich mir ein professionelles Equipment ausleihen.

*Aufbau meines Lesertests:*


*Danksagung*
an PCGH, Alpenföhn und an das Unternehmen, welches mir die Lüfter zuschickt.
*Allgemeine Informationen*
- Hier werde ich wichtige Hintergrundinformationen des Herstellers aufgreifen und die Intention des Herstellers mit der Entwicklung des Produkts verständlich machen.
- _Technische Daten_ 
Größe, Lager, Herstellerangaben bzgl. Lautstärke, Airflow und statischem Druck, Anlaufspannung, Anschluss etc.
- Herstellerbeschreibung
*Preis*
Auch wenn bei Lüftern der Preis nicht die größte Rolle spielt (Lüfter sind meist nicht sehr teuer), hängt die eine oder andere Wahl auch vom Preis ab. Im Fazit werde ich dann das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis beurteilen.
*Verpackung & Zubehör*
Wie sind die Lüfter verpackt? Sind sie heil angekommen? Was ist außer der Lüfter noch in der Verpackung?
*Erster Eindruck*
Wie man weiß, ist der erste Eindruck eigentlich ziemlich mitentscheidend. Das Produkt darf zwar fabrikneu riechen, dies ist aber eher unwichtig. Außerdem werde ich erläutern, was mir sofort am Produkt positiv/negativ auffällt.
*Äußeres Erscheinungsbild*
_- Stabilität_
Auch, wenn man den Lüfter etwas biegt, sollte er sich nicht zu sehr verformen lassen, flexible Gummiecken zwecks Entkopplung sind aber erwünscht.
_- Kabel_
Hier werde ich auf die Kabellänge und den 7-V-Adapter und dessen Kabellänge eingehen. Gesleevte Kabel mit möglichst hoher Blickdichte sind erwünscht.
_- Lüfterblätter_
Eine gute Form der Lüfterblätter ist sehr wichtig, um den Airflow oder den erzeugten statischen Druck zu erhöhen. Spezielle Features, die die Lautstärke reduzieren könnten, werden auch erwähnt.
_- Merkmale_
Alles andere, was ich sonst noch nach näherer Untersuchung und vor dem Einbau feststelle, wird in Schriftform und mit Bildern dokumentiert.
*Montage*
_- Montageverfahren_
Viele Standardlüfter werden einfach mit Schrauben fixiert und werden dabei nicht entkoppelt. Eine entkoppelte Montage wäre schön.
_- Montagemöglichkeiten_
Dass der 140mm-Lüfter auch bei 120mm-Lüfterbohrungen eingesetzt werden kann, ist offensichtlich und auch gut. Trotzdem gibt es manchmal doch interessante Montagemöglichkeiten, diese werde ich erwähnen.
*Temperaturen und Lautstärke*
Testverfahren: alle Temperaturen werden mittels HWMonitor ermittelt. Die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU werden im Idle und unter Prime95 Blend + FurMark nach 30 Minuten gemessen.
_- Als CPU-Lüfter_
Mit der Corsair-Standardbelüftung wird herausgefunden, wie kühl die CPU bleiben kann. Die Lautstärke wird hier subjektiv beurteilt sowie mit der Rode Videomic Pro der Sound aufgenommen.
_- Als Gehäuselüfter_
Das Set passt für mich ja auch sehr gut, die Corsair-Standardbelüftung zu ersetzen: 1x 140mm vorne und 1x 120mm hinten. Ich werde den 120mm-Lüfter im Vergleichstest auch ggf. gegen den eLoop-Lüfter austauschen (Alpenföhn 140mm vorne) und die Temperaturen nach oben genanntem Verfahren messen. Außerdem werde ich mit den drei gleichen Testszenarien den HR-02 Macho meine CPU semipassiv kühlen lassen und die Temperaturen auswerten (auch mit dem Civetta als CPU-Kühler, aber aktiv):
- Corsair-Standardbelüftung (140mm vorne und 120mm hinten) (Anlaufspannung 9V, kann die Temperaturen & Lautstärke nur auf 12V testen, ansonsten werden die Temperaturen auf 5, 7 und 12V gemessen, falls nicht anders angegeben)
- Alpenföhn-Set (140mm vorne und 120mm hinten)
- Alpenföhn-Set (140mm hinten oben, 120mm hinten)
- 2x 140mm Red Clover / SW2 oben
- 2x 140mm Red Clover / SW2 oben und 1x 120mm RC hinten
- 2x 140mm Red Clover / SW2 oben und 1x 120mm RC vorne
- 2x 140mm Red Clover / SW2 vorne @6V und 1x 120mm RC hinten
- ggf. RC 140mm vorne + eLoop 120mm hinten
_- Lautstärke im "Leerlauf"_
Ich werde den Sound außerhalb des Gehäuses auf 5, 7 und 12V testen und auch hier die Lautstärke subjektiv beurteilen und aufnehmen.
*Sonstiges*
_- Features_
Wie u.a. die oben genannte Y-Weiche
_- Was mir sonst noch positiv/negativ auffällt_
Alles, was mich sonst noch unterwartet positiv oder negativ überrascht hat
*Fazit*
Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, Alternativen, mögliche Kaufempfehlung, Bewertung der Innovationen des Lüfters (bezweifle ich, dass es so viel dazu gibt )
*
Weitere Anregungen nehme ich gerne während und nach dem Test entgegen!*

Außerdem werde ich mich bemühen, meine Sprache nicht zu ernst zu formulieren, sondern etwas "mit Pfiff", damit man auch Spaß am Lesen hat und nicht mittendrin einschläft. Trotzdem werden alle Formalitäten eingehalten.

_Hier erstmal eine Vorabmeinung zum Produkt, ich habe mich natürlich etwas informiert:_ 
Ich finde es echt toll, dass Alpenföhn eine Variante mit geringer Drehzahl auf den Markt gebracht hat. Dies könnte wirkliche Silent-Fans wie mich und viele andere echt erfreuen und vielleicht auch ein Anstoß dafür sein, PWM-Lüfter nicht unbedingt auf zu hohen Maximalumdrehungen laufen zu lassen, da dies häufig unnötig ist und auch unnötig stört. 900 max. rpm sind für einen 140mm-PWM-Lüfter doch wirklich fein. Die Plus-Funktion (Y-Kabel) und das Hydrauliklager sind auch sehr interessant.

Naja, egal wer dieses Produkt dieses Mal testen darf, ich bin gespannt, wie sich die Alpenföhn 120/140mm Wing Boost Red Clover schlagen werden! 
Über ein Testobjekt/Set würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Ich wünsche auch allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück! Und vielen Dank an PCGH für die tolle Aktion! 

Noch Fragen? Ich bin per PN, Pinnwand und E-Mail (nur für Admins) erreichbar!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
ct5010


----------



## Tonitsch (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit zu diesem Lesertest. Ich habe einige Lüfter, von denen man sagt, dass sie einen leisen Betrieb haben.
Da ich aber sehr kritisch und empfindlich bin habe ich auch schon einige Lüfter getauscht und bin mit dem Silentbetrieb meiner Lüfter immer noch nicht zufrieden. Ich möchte ich gerne diesen Review machen um für andere Leser, die ähnlich kritisch sind wie ich und auf der Suche nach den geeigneten Lüftern für ihr System sind.

Mein System:

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3,40 GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD65
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 2x 4GB DDR 3 1600 CL9
Festplatte(n): Samsung SSD 830 128GB, Seagate Barracuda EcoGreen F4 2000GB
Grafikkarte: -
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 630W
Gehäuse: anidées AI6B Black
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Lüfter: 3x be quiet! SW1 140 mm PWM, 1x 140 mm Stock-Lüfter, 1x 120 mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64

Über mich:

Ich bin Student und habe im Studium bereits Erfahrungen in Laboren gemacht und mit damit verbundenen Berichten.
Privat schraube ich sehr gerne an PC, Auto, Motorrad und versuche andere Geräte, die den Geist aufgegeben haben wieder flott zu kriegen.
Ich habe schon mehrere Systeme zusammengestellt - auch dieses. Jedoch bin ich noch nicht fertig, mir fehlen noch Grafikkarte und leise Lüfter. Ich habe vor mir einen NB-eLoop in mein Netzteil zu bauen, da es extrem laut ist. Weiterhin steh ein Sleevingprojekt bei mir an.

Vergleichslüfter

120mm Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2
120mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0
120mm be quiet! Silent Wings Pure (vermutlich aber defekt)
140mm be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM
120mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (DRP2 Stock)
135mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (DRP2 Stock)

Testablauf
Ich habe vor alle Lüfter, die ich habe, auch ältere, die ich ausgebaut habe und den Intel-Stock-Lüfter miteinander zu vergleichen in ihrer Lautheit, Spannung, Drehzahl. 
Hierfür werde ich die Tests mit einer Videokamera festhalten um sie zum Lautstärkevergleich hochzuladen. Mit einer Kamera werde ich die Tests umfangreich mit Fotos dokumentieren. Ein kleines Multimeter mit Klammern werde ich zum Messen der Spannungen und Stromstärken im Anlauf und Betrieb verwenden. Die Spannung werde ich über Speedfan einstellen und auch die Drehzahlen ausmessen.
Leider habe ich nur die Möglichkeit die Lüfter mit Kabelbindern an meinen Prozessorkühler zu befestigen, da der Befestigungsbügel nur auf die Stock-Lüfter passt. Als Prozessorkühler werde ich die Lüfter im Idle und mit Prime95 betreiben und natürlich bis 4,2 GHz übertakten. Zum besseren Lautstärkevergleich werde ich meine Festplatte wahlweise im Betrieb haben oder nicht.
In einer Auswertung habe ich vor die Messwerte in Diagrammen anschaulich, sowie in Tabellarischer Form zu präsentieren.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme den Review zugeteilt, damit Silent-Freaks wie ich und natürlich alle anderen auch eine weitere Orientierung kriegen, wenn sie auf der Suche nach den besten Teilen für ihr System im endlosen Web sind.

Viele Grüße
Tonitsch


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*



Tonitsch schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir einen NB-eLoop in mein Netzteil zu bauen, da es extrem laut ist.


 
*NICHT!!!!!* 

*Es ist schon jemand dabei gestorben!!!* 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...rbt-beim-hantieren-mit-computer-netzteil.html


Sorry für OT aber eventuell lebensrettendes OT!!


----------



## Tonitsch (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*



ct5010 schrieb:


> *NICHT!!!!!*
> 
> *Es ist schon jemand dabei gestorben!!!*



Ja danke für den Hinweis. Der ist wichtig. Jeder, der keine Ahnung hat, sollte es lassen. 
Es ist es nicht wert. 

Ich hoffe das trübt nicht meine Chancen auf die Bewerbung.


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*



Tonitsch schrieb:


> Ja danke für den Hinweis. Der ist wichtig. Jeder, der keine Ahnung hat, sollte es lassen.
> Es ist es nicht wert.
> 
> Ich hoffe das trübt nicht meine Chancen auf die Bewerbung.


 
Du hast mir ja geschrieben, du wärst ein Elektrikerassistent oder so und bei drei Bewerbern für drei Sets...  so das war jetzt aber genug


----------



## target2804 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Hallo und guten Abend liebes Forum,

auch ich möchte mich heute dazu entschließen, mich für meinen ersten Lesertest zu bewerben. Meine "Bewerbungsunterlagen" sind den folgenden Texten und Daten, welche unten aufgeführt sind, zu entnehmen:


Mein Name ist Alexander Brickmann, ich bin 23 Jahre alt. Mein Abitur absolvierte ich im Jahr 2008 mit den Leistungskursen Biologie, Deutsch und Sozialkunde. Beruflich arbeite ich als Intensivpfleger in einem Krankenhaus. Die Tatsache, dass ich auch beruflich sehr viel Verantwortung und Eigeninitiative übernhemen muss und auch täglich ausführliche formelle Texte in Fachsprache schreibe, bzw. ich mir zu meiner Schulzeit im Deutsch-Leistungskurs sehr viel Wissen bezüglich des Einsetzens rhetorischer Mittel und des Schreibens eines Fachtextes aneignen konnte, eignet mich meiner Einschätzung nach sehr gut für diesen Lesertest. Da es bei Lesertests nicht ausschließlich auf eine gute Schreibe, sondern auch auf andere Kriterien ankommt, möchte ich diese nun aufgreifen und dazu genaueres bezüglich meiner Eignung für diesen Test zu präsentieren.



Mitglied im PCGHX-Forum bin ich seit August 2012, was zwar keine Große Zeitspanne darstellt, ich aber dennoch von mir behaupten kann, mich in dieser Zeit im Sinne dieses Forums engagiert, anderen Ratsuchenden geholfen und gemeinsam über bestimmte Themen diskutiert zu haben. Ebenso finden sich hier im Forum von mir erstellte Themen wieder, in denen ich z.B. Grafikkarten und CPUs auf ihr Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis prüfe oder vorgefertigte Systemkonfigurationen für potenzielle Käufer als Leitfaden anbiete. Auf Youtube finden sich ebenfalls 2 How-TO´s zum Thema Wärmeleitpaste auftragen und PC zusammenbauen. Ich bin also mit der Materie durchaus vertraut.
Erfahrungen mit Hardware habe ich seit vielen Jahren. Zwar kann ich nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich mich mit jeder einzelnen Komponente bis ins Detail auskenne, dennoch bin ich in der Lage, Systeme zusammenzubauen, bei Problemen Lösungen zu finden und -ganz wichtig- qualitiativ hochwertige Lüfter als solche zu erkennen.
Da gute digitale Fotos erwünscht sind, würde ich gerne meine Nikon 1 J1 zum Einsatz bringen. Da ich zudem ein passionierter Hobbyfilmer bin und auch über einen soliden Full-HD Camcorder mit externem Mikrofon, sowie Stativ und die Dinge, die zum Aufnehmen eines hochwertigen Videos nötig sind, verfüge, würde ich im Falle der Auswahl zum Lesertest auch von diesen Objekten gebrauch machen.
Nun kurz zu meinem System, in dem die Lüfter eventuell zum Einsatz kommen:


Mainboard:  Asus P8H77-V
CPU:          Intel Core i7 3770 (Offset -0,125v)
Speicher:    Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1,5V 16GB DDR3 1600Mhz CL9
HDD:          Seagate Barracuda 7000.14 1000GB SATA6GB/s
SSD:          Samsung 830 SSD 128GB
Grafik:        Gigabyte GTX 670 OC Windforce 3x
Netzteil:     be Quiet! Straight Power 580W




Zum Ablauf des Testverfahrens:
Ich möchte mich vorab noch nicht genau auf eine feste aüßere Form festlegen, dennoch sind mir gewisse Punkte, wie z.B. das Dankeschön an EKL und an die Redaktion, durchaus bewusst und werden selbstverständlich berücksichtigt. In meinem Test wird es natürlich darum gehen,  


wie die Verpackung der Lüfter ist
wie der erste Eindruck ist
Aussehen
infiefern sich vor der Installation der Lüfter schon Qualität feststellen lässt (Kabelsleeve, Biegsamkeit, etc.)
Temperaturverhalten der restlichen Komponenten (mit originalen Case-Lüftern, ohne Lüfter, EKL 140 Wing Boost auf 5V, 7V und 12V)
Laustärkeverhalten (wie bei Temperaturverhalten)
Festgehalten werden meine Eindrücke natürlich in Schreibform, in Form von Bildern und natürlich in Videos 


Ich verabschiede mich an dieser Stelle und würde mich über baldige PN in meinem Postfach freuen.
Gruß


----------



## u22 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich fasse mich bei der Bewerbung etwas kürzer und spar mir das schreiben für den Lesertest auf.

Im Umgang mit PC Hardware bin ich geübt, baue oft an PCs rum seit etwa 2005. Auch das schreiben von Reviews und erstellen von guten Bildern sind kein Problem. Ich habe hier im Forum schon ein Review verfasst und durfte bereits vor 4 Jahren einmal an einem Lesertest teilnehmen, ich hoffe nur das sich das nicht negativ auf meine Bewerbung auswirkt.


Als Testsystem habe ich folgendes zur Verfügung.

Intel Core i7-2600K @ 4x 4.50 GHz
ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z (Intel Z68 Chipsatz)
2x 4096MB exceleram PC3-12800 (EBW301A) @ 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 mit Artic Accelero Hybrid oder Xtreme III
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F4 2TB (HD204UI), Samsung HN-M101MBB 1TB 2,5", Samsung SSD 830 128GB
DVD: Samsung SH-S223L
SeaSonic X-660
Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems mit 2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS - 120mm
Fractal Design Define R4


Zusätzlich habe ich auch ein Schallpegelmessgerät hier, um einen Lautstärkevergleich abzuliefern. Weiterhin steht zum Vergleich  eine größere Anzahl von Lüftern (Phobya, Enermax, Arctic, Fractal Design, Noiseblocker) bereit, bis jetzt aber leider keine von Alpenföhn.

Der Aufbau des Lesertest umfast eine Übersicht der Technischen Daten. Beschreibung des Lüfters und die wichtigsten Eigenschaften, Zahlreiche Bilder,  ein Diagramm mit Messwerten der Lautstärke sowie ein Fazit. Änderungen sind vorbehalten, aber es kann eher mehr als weniger werden. Jenachdem kann ich auch ein Video machen, habe dazu allerdings nur mein SGSII zur Verfügung, da ich keine HD Cam besitze und meine Kamera eine zu schlechte Videofunktion besitzt. Im Anhang eine kleine Kostprobe wie etwa ein Bild aussehen könnte.

Zu meiner Person sei noch kurz was gesagt: Mein Name ist Frank, bin vor 3 Tagen 32 geworden und arbeite als Elektroinstallateur.

Verwendung würde ich für zwei 140 mm Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter im Define R4 haben und einen 120 mm Lüfter am CPU Kühler. Natürlich kann ich auch so beide Lüfter auf Lautstärke testen, alternativ kann ich einen 140 mm auch an den CPU Kühler montieren und den 120 mm am Gehäuse befestigen, dafür habe ich alle Optionen offen.

Das wäre es erst einmal von mir. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück bei der Verlosung.


----------



## M3talGuy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Guten Tag! (Ja, ich mal wieder )

Ich möchte mich mit diesem Post als Lesertester für für drei (Vorne, Hinten, Seite)
"EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost Red Clover" bewerben. 
(Nein, ich möchte es nicht, ich tue es sogar)

Ich denke, ich muss nicht schreiben, 
das ich alle Voraussetzungen erfülle - da diese, wie das Wort schon sagt -
vorausgesetzt sind ;P


Zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Alexander, oder einfach Alex, bin 19 Jahre alt/jung und mache eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration.
Am Rechner zocken und basteln ist neben E-Gitarre spielen und meiner Freundin eine große Leidenschaft von mir.
Ich bin immer auf der suche nach neuen Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten *in* meinem Rechner.

*Mein System*:
*CPU*: Intel Core i5 3570k
*Kühler*: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Lesertest)
*Board*: AsRock Z77 Extreme4
*GraKa*: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 OC´d (940/1140)
*RAM*: 8 GB Corsair Vengeance
*Gehäuse*: MS-Tech CA-0300 Stingray NG

Da bei meinem Gehäuse 3 Lila LED-Lüfter mit dabei waren, die jetzt aber alle anfangen seltsame Geräusche zu machen
(Und einer auch schon ersetzt wurde),
könnte ich echt neue Lüfter gebrauchen. Da kommt dieser Lesertest gerade Recht, denn:
Ich bekomme neue Lüfter und kann andere User über die guten sowie schlechten Eigenschaften dieser Lüfter aufklären. 

Punkte bei einem Review wären:

Verpackung (+Fotos)
Lieferumfang (+Fotos)
Verarbeitung (+Fotos)
Montage (+Fotos)
Laustärke (Bei 5,7 sowie 12Volt)
Temperaturen (Bei 5,7 sowie 12 Volt und im Vergleich zur alten Lüfterkonstallation)

Diesmal würde ich auch einige Diagramme zur besseren Veranschaulichung erstellen 
(Da drei verschiedene Spannungen und Vergleich mit anderen Lüftern).
Für Fotos steht mir eine Canon EOS 550D von meiner Freundin zur Verfügung


Liebe Grüße

Alex


----------



## beren2707 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den EKL Alpenföhn-Lesertest bewerben.

Da ich seit nunmehr 14 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, verfüge ich über   ein relativ großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Lüftern. Aufgrund  der Tatsache, dass ich mit ETS-T40-TA und HR-02 Macho zwei leistungsstarke Kühler zur  Verfügung habe, mit denen ich jeweils 120mm Lüfter und im Falle des  Macho auch 140mm Lüfter anbringen kann, jedoch in meinem System über drei verhältnismäßig hörbare 120mm Lüfter verfüge, würde ich ein Set mit 4x 120mm bevorzugen, um den Test sowohl an den beiden Kühlern als auch im System verbaut durchführen zu können (vier Stück, damit die beiden T.B. Apollish in der Front und im Seitenteil und der Hecklüfter ersetzt werden könnten sowie einen für die Anbringung am jeweiligen CPU-Kühler; für eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit der Messergebnisse).

Mein momentanes Belüftungssystem: 
Front     (einblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x120mm Enermax T.B.   Apollish     blau in Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend): 1x120mm   Enermax     T.B. Apollish blau; Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm CoolerMaster;   Deckel     (ausblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x140mm be quiet!  Shadow  Wings     Mid Speed. Alle momentan verbauten Gehäuselüfter sind auf 5V gedrosselt. Daher würde auch der Silent-Aspekt der Lüfter im Vordergrund stehen.

Falls ich vier Stück der genannten Lüfter testen dürfte,  müssten sie sich (voraussichtlich) in folgenden Punkten mit den  bestehenden Lüftern auf den Kühlern sowie im Gehäuse verbaut messen:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Adapter, Anleitung etc.).
Verarbeitung & Technik  (evtl. vorhandene Lagergeräusch bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen, Lüfterblätter, Optik und Haptik allgemein, notwendige Anlaufspannung der Lüfter etc.).
Montage (Qualität der Montage (Entkopplug), Leichtgängigkeit, Verschleißanfälligkeit etc.)
Kühlleistung  (@Stock; @4,2GHz; @4,5GHz auf ETS-T40-TA und HR-02 Macho  (Originallüfterwerte als Vergleich, gilt auch für Lautstärke), sowie als  Gehäuselüfter vebaut und per Steuerung geregelt) in verschiedenen Lastszenarien (Prime95, Metro  2033, Crysis 2, Skyrim etc.).
Lautstärke (da ich über keine  Messegeräte verfüge, würde ich in einem sehr leisen Raum die Lüfter  einmal im Abstand von 50cm mit einem Mikrofon aufnehmen und die  Soundfiles zur Vergleichbarkeit hochladen; zusätzlich würde ich diese  Prozedur noch einmal im üblichen Abstand von 1m im verbauten Zustand auf  dem CPU-Kühler und im Gehäuse durchführen).
Subjektive Einschätzung, Optik, Preis, Funktionalität etc.
Als  mittlerweile versierter Lehramtsstudent im fünften  Semester mit den  Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde in  Würzburg, müsste mein  Stil den Anforderungen, nach mehreren verfassten  wissenschaftlichen  Arbeiten und Protokollen, vollstens entsprechen; da  dies mein dritter Lesertest wäre, sollte er mindestens den bisher  erfolgten, dem A4Tech-XL-755BK-Lesertest, dem Enermax ETS-T40-TA-Lesertest sowie meinem kürzlich verfassten Unboxing + Review der CM Storm Quick Fire Pro entsprechen. Mit meiner Sony Alpha 65 bin ich darüber hinaus in der Lage, gute digitale Photos anzufertigen (Referenzen dafür sind dem letztgenannten Review oder dem Naturphotographie-Thread zu entnehmen), auch ein Unboxing-Video (welches diesmal ausführlicher kommentiert würde) stellt kein Problem dar.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen erneut gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## u22 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Wurden schon die Gewinner ermittelt?


----------



## beren2707 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Dauert noch, Stephan war im wohlverdienten Urlaub; deshalb ist hier auch noch "offen".


----------



## u22 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Muss auch sein, ich hab grad nur Bau-Urlaub ^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Die drei ausgewählten Kandidaten haben soeben eine Private Nachricht erhalten. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für die Verspätung und verlängere die Testlaufzeit um eine Woche bis zum 02. Dezember.


----------



## ct5010 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Danke nochmals an PCGH_Stephan und EKL für meine Auswahl!  und EKL natürlich auch! Es freut mich, dass es geklappt hat! Den Test dürftet ihr in den nächsten zwei Wochen ungefähr schon eingereicht bekommen.  Die Tests mit dem HR-02 Macho reiche ich nach, weil er immer noch nicht angekommen ist. Das ist aber eher Mindfactorys Schuld.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Bei den Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- ct5010: 2 x 140 mm, 1 x 120 mm
- u22: 2 x 140 mm, 1 x 120 mm
- target2804: 3 x 120 mm


----------



## target2804 (31. Oktober 2012)

Vielen dank, dass ich testen darf!! Freue mich schon sehr drauf. Danke pcgh und danke ekl 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die luffis kommen


----------



## ct5010 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Na toll eben hat die DHL geklingelt als ich die Tür aufgemacht habe (brauchte etwas^^) fuhr der mitm Auto weg -.- EPIC FAIL


----------



## u22 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Lüfter sind heute angekommen.


----------



## ct5010 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*



u22 schrieb:


> Lüfter sind heute angekommen.


 
Bei mir noch nicht  Stattdessen ist ein BitFenix Ghost gekommen. naja  Freut mich auch


----------



## target2804 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Meine Lüfter sind auch heute gegen 16 Uhr eingetroffen


----------



## ct5010 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Dann werden meine hoffentlich heute kommen.

EDIT: Angekommen


----------



## target2804 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Hallööööchen nochmals.
Mein Lesertest ist soweit fertiggestellt und kann -->  H i e r  <-- eingesehen werden.


----------



## ct5010 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Wow, das ging wirklich sehr schnell! Meiner kommt wohl wahrscheinlich (ohne Garantie^^) nächste Woche!


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Danke nochmals an PCGH_Stephan und EKL für meine Auswahl!  und EKL natürlich auch! Es freut mich, dass es geklappt hat! Den Test dürftet ihr in den nächsten zwei Wochen ungefähr schon eingereicht bekommen.  Die Tests mit dem HR-02 Macho reiche ich nach, weil er immer noch nicht angekommen ist. Das ist aber eher Mindfactorys Schuld.


 
vom 26.10. bis heute sind es mehr als 2 Wochen


----------



## u22 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Sind aber erst am 8.11 bei ihm angekommen, das ist ein Unterschied


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*



u22 schrieb:


> Sind aber erst am 8.11 bei ihm angekommen, das ist ein Unterschied


 das war doch ein witzchen^^


----------



## u22 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

meiner ist nun auch soweit fertig 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nfoehn-120-140-wingboost-red-clover-plus.html


----------



## Icke&Er (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Damit die Sammlung auch hier komplett ist 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ghx-test-sinnvoller-boost-fuer-deinen-pc.html

MFG


----------



## ct5010 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

Mist dann bin ich wohl am langsamsten 

Naja, schreibe parallel auch an nem Großprojekt: Review zum BitFenix Ghost


----------



## ct5010 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120/140 Wing Boost Red Clover (3 Lüfter-Sets)*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ekl-alpenfoehn-red-clover-silenttauglich.html


Online


----------

